# Heavy equipment operator



## cjr101 (May 14, 2014)

I have reached the age of 31 and can no longer obtain a working holiday visa, i am super interested in continuing to work in canada as an excavator operator (an occupation that falls into the skilled work visa) and am searching for a contractor or company that can help me out with LMO or BC provincial nomination.
I am more than happy to cover all cost and having spent alot of time working in canada i already have a social insurance number, bank account, alberta drivers license, and alberta health.
I am willing to work anywhere, but am more interested in vancouver, calgary, whistler area..
Any help or info would be amazing

Thank you.


----------

